# Do I have a good therapist?



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everybody, I have been seeing a therapist for a couple of mouths now and she is a very nice lady but I don't think that I am getting any benefit from seeing her. Do any of you feel like your therapist have helped you with SA? My therapist told me that I need to expose myself to people more, like go to stores but I am even scared to do that so I don't know what to do. Has anyone learned any good tips from their therapist about not having so much anxiety when they go out in public? Thanks for your help!


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

she does not sound like she has an appreciation of the proper process for applying CBT for SA and is trying to make you do simple exposure therapy, which has largely been abandoned due to its kill or cure nature

SA is complex disorder ans its treatment has utterly changed, however it seems that 95% of therapists havent read a research paper or text book since they graduated in 1973

Good luck


----------



## Moon (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for your reply! I don't know what to do :afr ? My first therapist was a man and he was sarcastic and rude so when I switched to this lady I was just happy that she was nice so I don't want to switch again and get a mean therapist again.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah, same here except that the therapist im seeing is no charge and open to the public. I think many major cities have access to local clinics who have low income or no income.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont know what to say. Its a simple truth that if you pay little, you will not get experience and skill. Its where fianance and mental health are at opposites, and theres nothing I can do about it - that is health and insurance pilicy in the US. I cant make cheap therapists better, or better therapists cheaper. Its just a fact of life that if you can charge more you will, but if you cant, you cant.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yup, couldnt have said it better than myself


----------

